# AC Virus aftermath



## komii (Jul 29, 2009)

Got thr AV care virus. Did get rid of it with AVAST
But my computer is now still crazy. It keeps crashing my browsers. I can'tdo much without it slowing down. I REALLY need to use this pc this week. Can anyone please help me on a fix even a temp one?

I will re install windows this week when i get the cds. But is the right thing to do?I get ton of error messages with everything about low memory.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It sounds like your computer is still infected. You could reformat the hard drive and do a clean install of Windows and all your software if that's what you were planning on doing anyway.

Or if you'd like our security team to check your computer for any problems, please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.

Mention in your new thread what the error messages say, how much RAM you have, and any other relevant details.


----------

